# Oxidation



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Any solutions for, what appears to be, some oxidation on the front of my trailer? It doesn't shine, even after waxing it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like it's time for some good ol fashioned elbow grease, or a nice auto polisher if you have one









Meguires makes a whole range of products and will have the right polishing compound you will need. I would start with a fine polishing compound. This should resolve the problem. Then hit it with a good UV protecting wax or sealer of some sort to prevent it in the future. I can't remember the name, but somebody here will know it. I think it's like 303 or something?


----------

